# What's the plan for summer?



## elminister (27 Jan 2005)

Anyone have any plans in terms of courses they'll be on this summer? Where and What?


----------



## PteCamp (27 Jan 2005)

I'm hopefully going to Kingston to do my SigOp QL3 course, and then...**Hopefully** off to CFS Alert at the end of Aug!!

-KaT


----------



## s23256 (27 Jan 2005)

DP 1.2 Inf in sunny Gagtown


----------



## nawk (27 Jan 2005)

I am planning to do my BIQ this summer in Meaford.  Anybody know the dates for that (Res.)?


----------



## Baloo (27 Jan 2005)

Hopefully be doing Driver Wheeled. Holding out for Comms, but it seems like it isn't being offered.  ??? Anywho, I hope it works out.


----------



## Stomper (27 Jan 2005)

Hopefully redoing my SQ and then my BIQ (rejoining the reserves, not sure if I'll have to do BMQ again) and then _hopefully_ *crosses fingers* getting on Stalwart Guardian '05. 

The new pic that they put up (http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca/ExstalwartGuardian/english/welcome.htm) says "Bridge Assault, Deliberate Attack, Raid" which sounds like fun.


----------



## nurse sarah (27 Jan 2005)

Lets see...I'm going to be enjoying 12 or 13 weeks of second language training in everyone's favorite vacation spot...the mega!   jealous? lol


----------



## Meridian (27 Jan 2005)

Look forward to several mistaken "jackings" from disgruntled MCpls who mistake you for a cadet


----------



## Baloo (28 Jan 2005)

Stomper said:
			
		

> Hopefully redoing my SQ and then my BIQ (rejoining the reserves, not sure if I'll have to do BMQ again) and then _hopefully_ *crosses fingers* getting on Stalwart Guardian '05.
> 
> The new pic that they put up (http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca/ExstalwartGuardian/english/welcome.htm) says "Bridge Assault, Deliberate Attack, Raid" which sounds like fun.



No WCCIABFIBUA? (We Can All It Anything But Fighting In Built Up Areas). Unless I am mistaken...


----------



## armyrules (28 Jan 2005)

I'm going to put my apps in and hopefully start BMQ (REG) this summer. Wish me luck!!


----------



## SIG MITCH (1 Feb 2005)

Just finnishing up my NCCIS and kingston then off to sunny old afghan in June..... yehaa


----------



## elminister (2 Feb 2005)

Hopefully be doing Driver Wheeled. Holding out for Comms, but it seems like it isn't being offered.   Anywho, I hope it works out. 

Hey Baloo what are the dates for Driver Wheeled?

I wouldn't mind doing mine this summer, plus other things.


----------



## Big Foot (2 Feb 2005)

BOTP and SLT in sunny ol' St-Jean... I love that place.


----------



## Meridian (2 Feb 2005)

I can almost smell the dust from the "dust factory" across the street right now....


----------



## Baloo (2 Feb 2005)

elminister said:
			
		

> Hopefully be doing Driver Wheeled. Holding out for Comms, but it seems like it isn't being offered.   Anywho, I hope it works out.
> 
> Hey Baloo what are the dates for Driver Wheeled?
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing mine this summer, plus other things.



Hmmm. Not totally sure about the dates. I know there are about three courses being offered all throughout, starting in July, going through to August, as far as I can tell. I can get back to you. I'm not sure if I can even get on, because I am now hearing G2 is not sufficient to take the course. Does one need a full G? Help would be appreciated. Because if this is the case, unless I want to retake DP2A or BIQ I will be working a normal job this summer... :'(


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2005)

I will be on my Sea King course in Shearwater.............


----------



## Baloo (2 Feb 2005)

Maintenance, or crash?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Maintenance, or crash?



I trust it will be FLYING......... ;D  I'm not a tech :


----------



## Baloo (2 Feb 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I trust it will be FLYING......... ;D  I'm not a tech :



So, the rumours are true? They CAN fly?


----------



## D-n-A (2 Feb 2005)

Try to get a driver tasking from May- mid June, than go on my QL3 from June 20-Augest 31 in Borden.   And hopefully my componet transfer to 011 is going smoothly an this will be my last summer as a reservist.


----------



## Inch (2 Feb 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> So, the rumours are true? They CAN fly?



Bastard!  ;D

They fly quite well for an old girl.


----------



## D-n-A (2 Feb 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> *******!   ;D
> 
> They fly quite well for an old girl.



Well, if you call diving into the water flying, than yea


----------



## Inch (2 Feb 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Well, if you call diving into the water flying, than yea



Son, you listen to the media too much.


----------



## Baloo (2 Feb 2005)

So, anyone know? G2 acceptable for Driver Wheeled or does one need full G?


----------



## Inch (2 Feb 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> So, anyone know? G2 acceptable for Driver Wheeled or does one need full G?



When I was R011 in '96-'97, you didn't need anything to get your 404s. There was a guy in the 1st Hussars that had AVGP on his 404s but didn't even have a G1 on civvie street.


----------



## D-n-A (2 Feb 2005)

To drive SMP vehicles you don't need a civilian license. But for your DDC course, you should/need a civi license, either a learners/new or full drivers license. Thats what I was told on my DDC an Dvr Whl course.


----------



## jswift872 (2 Feb 2005)

I will be doing my BIQ in aldershot.


----------



## JBP (2 Feb 2005)

I'm doing SQ+BIQ this summer at the best military base in Canada - MEAFORD!!!  :

God help me.... 

And then we will probably be going on to Stalwart Guardian. Well, that's what they tell us for now, but we all know how that works out! Last minute, "Troops, you'll now be routed off the field and sent back to your home unit, we don't need you!"...  

We'll see, in anycase I'll be happy either way, more time with the woman if no Stalwart, if I do get it, more full-time pay! 

Joe
Linc+Wink newbie of 31CBG


----------



## dq6t9 (2 Feb 2005)

;D I am going to Vernon BC. Well I just sent in my camp forms, I applied for D/C Rifle Coach and Adventure! I hope I get accepted! I wish luck for everyone applying for camp and such.
Mandee


----------



## beyondsblue (2 Feb 2005)

Going to White Horse for CLI Adventure (hopefully....) or else I'll go to Sudbery and pick blueberries LOL


----------



## dq6t9 (3 Feb 2005)

lol pick blueberries ahhhhh that funny!

Mandee
 :boring:


----------



## Korus (3 Feb 2005)

For me, predeployment training?

There's no trade related courses for me this summer (As It stands right now), so if not a tour, I'll be busy this summer seeking civvie jobs, and that probably means moving. (Since I finish my degree this April)


----------



## beyondsblue (3 Feb 2005)

I'm serious. You can earn approximately seven grands by picking blueberries. Of course, you have to work hard. But it isn't a problem for us Army people. Most of us, anyway.


----------



## elminister (9 Feb 2005)

I just want to know if anyone know the dates for Driver Wheel. Let me know, I need to plan out my forgotten summer holiday.


----------



## Northern Touch (9 Feb 2005)

DP1 Infantry, hopefully DP2 Alpha or a driver wheel afterwards, oh ya, in wonderful Meaford. ;D


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (9 Feb 2005)

Doing my QL5 course in Kingston, then maybe a tasking and then CAC in Pet.


----------

